# New bulb and housing for sony kds-60a300



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Anybody got a good place to buy a OEM bulb and housing for a sony kds 60a3000. Last time i checked i was at 7773 hours and have probably gotten close to the 8000 mark. Picture isnt quit as bright as it use to be 2 and 3/4 years ago and im getting warnings i need to replace the bulb at startup.

Also anybody ever use there MacBulb warrenty? How does it work? I assume i purchase the bulb and housing and they refund the money?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Look up the model number for the lamp and housing assembly and go to pricegrabber.com. There you'll find a number of sources for a replacement.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Ebay is usually a good place to find replacements.


----------



## marym (Mar 10, 2011)

I looked at nextag.com. I found a reliable website; sparelamps.com. I was very pleased with their service. Is there anyone who has knows another concrete website?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

i ended up buying one from www.mcmelectronics.com shipped it fast and they had a great price. now wasnt happy mack carmera and video service(had a bulb warrenty) has a 30-45 bussiness day policey to send a check after your claim is ok.


----------

